# (Large) Home-made dividers



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I suppose I'm back after a bit of a break and I'm ready to start a new project now that the 29gallon is ready to be used again. 

I would like to divide the 29gallon tank into three sections to house my male bettas. The problem is, my local pet store does not sell dividers that are big enough, so I'm going to have to make them myself.

I have made small dividers before using plastic mesh and report-sliders, but if at all possible, I would like these new dividers to be more like windows than nets. 

I would love any suggestions or ideas you guys might have!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by "windows than nets".. but if you want the divider to be straight all you have to do is glue them.. that way you can cut your mesh to fit the width of the tank exactly.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Windows as in.. solid and clear? Maybe with perforations? 

My only suggestion is plexiglass, but I'm not sure where you'd find it or how much it costs. Would look pretty neat, though, that's for sure.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

What I meant by "more windows than nets" is that I want something that looks clean, clear, and easy to see through. I'd rather not have a wall of white with pinprick holes. There will be plants along the divided portions, to keep the boys from staring at each other, I'd just like to make something that looks a bit more...minimalistic. 

Originally I was thinking plastic or plexiglass, but having no real experience with these, I was hoping someone could offer some insight or other suggestions.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I just found (again) the inspiration behind this desire, from one of our very own betta-lovers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwuMCv8txkg

This. Something close to this.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

That is definitely a swish tank. I'd like to know where those dividing pieces were found and if they were custom made. Have you messaged that uploader?


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

If I remember right, that tank belongs to ChristinaRoss (as we know her here) and although I've talked with her a bit via messages, it has not really been about this yet. 

I'll send a message on over through youtube and see what I get back, if she has a chance to respond. In the meantime, if anyone has any handy ideas on how to easily make something similar...I'm all ears.

Assuming it is Plexiglass, I wonder what tools would be needed to properly cut it. I also wonder how tightly they fit into the tank. I know they would have to be sturdy, but still loose enough to slide into place. I've never used that material before, so I have no idea how flexible it might be.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think you can get plexiglass cut at the store. You would have to silicone it in to make it stand up correctly just like you would any other divider.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there a specific type of silicone to use?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

aquarium grade.. you can get it at walmart or petsmart for cheap


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll have to check Walmart, as we don't have any large chain pet stores around here. Thanks!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

if walmart doesn't have it you can ask around home depot or lowes. When I get back home I'll look at the main ingredients in mine and I'll let you know what to look for.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, I got a message about the dividers in the video and this is what it said:



> yes the material is plexiglass bought from lowes.I use a metal straight edge and a razor to cut them. and "snap" them on the edge of a hard table to break easier. i used a 1/4" drill bit for the holes. i measured the inside of the tank for the dimensions and subtracted 1/8" to allow a little ease in installing. I used suction cups at the top on both sides to hold into place. no glues..........i havent had any scratches either. have patience when doing this, it can be a little bit of a pain and time consuming but worth it in the end i believe.
> 
> good luck, hope this helps


I'll be heading to Lowe's this weekend to look at supplies for this.


----------

